# Happiness is......



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our LabX feels the heat and loves water. So after a vigorous, ball-chasing session what better way to relax.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely picture. A good doggy accessory to carry during the hot weather. I think my Ellie's claws may be a bit sharp though.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Our black lab is the same in the heat, he really suffers until he reaches water.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Lovely picture. A good doggy accessory to carry during the hot weather. I think my Ellie's claws may be a bit sharp though.


I put a couple of cheap shower mats in the bottom. However as the paddling pools only cost £4 from B&Q ifbit lasts a week in hot weather then its no loss.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that's great

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Of course, one of these would be even better. Wonder how small they fold?

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azVbNAp_460sa.gif

Out the way, kids, I'm coming through.


----------

